
AI machine could make any vehicle autonomous - da02
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4473206/Self-driving-robot-chauffeur-fit-suitcase.html
======
Piskvorrr
...or not. Even a fully-integrated autonomous vehicle has MAJOR issues, so
let's add another layer of issues on top.

